# For Sale: Lightly used Fischer Progressor 9+ - 165cm



## TheArchitect (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a pair of lightly used Fischer Progressor 9+ 165cm skis up for sale.  i purchased these new at the end of the 2010/2011 season and skied them 6 days during 2011/2012.  At the end of that season I picked up a pair of Kastle MX88's and the Fischers have been unused since.  It's time for them to go to someone who will actually use them.

I'm asking $325 plus shipping because of the light use but am willing to listen to offers.  I'd like to avoid shipping so if the buyer is in NE I'm willing to drive halfway to meet.  I'm in metrowest MA.  I accept cash only for an in-person transaction.  If I'm shipping then payment will be via Paypal, with 3% added unless you use the gift option.  I have excellent feedback on Ebay (username: erdric_c)





Full Front by The-Architect, on Flickr




Tips by The-Architect, on Flickr




Tails by The-Architect, on Flickr




Bases by The-Architect, on Flickr




Bindings by The-Architect, on Flickr


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2013)

Those look nice, how many times used?


----------



## TheArchitect (Aug 25, 2013)

I used them 6 days.  I never get to ski as much as I'd like.  Anyway, they have some minor scuffs but in general are in excellent condition.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2013)

TheArchitect said:


> I used them 6 days.  I never get to ski as much as I'd like.  Anyway, they have some minor scuffs but in general are in excellent condition.



I sent a link to my cousin, he needs used skis, he on vacation now, hopefully I hear from him soon.


----------



## TheArchitect (Aug 25, 2013)

Sounds good.  Let me know when you hear from him.


----------



## mriceyman (Aug 25, 2013)

I really need a pair for groomer days...youre just a hike from me... have any idea what shipping would be to 07726


----------



## TheArchitect (Aug 26, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> I really need a pair for groomer days...youre just a hike from me... have any idea what shipping would be to 07726



I don't know but will check


----------



## TheArchitect (Aug 26, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> I really need a pair for groomer days...youre just a hike from me... have any idea what shipping would be to 07726



 The USPS, UPS and FedEx shipping calculators all put Ground shipping at between $25-35.  I'd probably want to use FedEx or USPS Priority because my local UPS store always charges me more than the calculator and it's usually a good amount more.  I'm estimating with packaging it's somewhere between 10-15 lbs.  Package size of 6' x 8" x 8".  I'm willing to drive to southwest CT if shipping is an issue.

FYI, I'm still waiting to hear back from Scotty on whether he wants the skis for his cousin.  If that doesn't work out then they're yours if you want them.


----------



## mriceyman (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok no problem.. Im from c nj so it would be a cheaper to ship anyway.. Let me know what scotty says


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TheArchitect (Aug 26, 2013)

mriceyman, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## mriceyman (Aug 26, 2013)

Ill let u know asap


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 26, 2013)

I shipped a pair of skies a couple years ago and it was $50+.


----------



## TheArchitect (Aug 26, 2013)

Hopefully the shipping calculators aren't too off.  I've read there is an 'oversized' package fee but I think mine would be under that threshold.

BTW, do you remember where you got your shipping box for the skis?  Everything I've found online is sold as a bundle.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 26, 2013)

TheArchitect said:


> Hopefully the shipping calculators aren't too off.  I've read there is an 'oversized' package fee but I think mine would be under that threshold.
> 
> BTW, do you remember where you got your shipping box for the skis?  Everything I've found online is sold as a bundle.



I reused a box I had from a different set of skis that were shipped to me. Might want to check the local ski shop.


----------



## TheArchitect (Aug 26, 2013)

I hadn't thought of that.  Thanks.


----------



## TheArchitect (Aug 31, 2013)

Skis are available again.  I'll be posting on Ebay shortly.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 31, 2013)

Pardon the minor sales hijack Architect.........how's the edgegrip on those Kastles?


----------



## TheArchitect (Aug 31, 2013)

bigbog said:


> Pardon the minor sales hijack Architect.........how's the edgegrip on those Kastles?



I consider it excellent.  It's not 'locked in on rails' like the Progessors, though.


----------

